# Windscreen blind



## tomo (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
I have Autoquest 180. The front curtains are bit mad, with the roller coaster rails to draw them. I have seen some pleated blinds on some vans. Anyone any experience?

Ian


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Ours were already on the van when we bought it. I believe they are not cheap to install, but better than curtains. They work well, but the condensation was bad in the mornings in winter. We bought tailor-made screen and use all the time, summer or winter and whilst the van is on the drive. Blocks out the heat of the sun on sunny day, but has a drop down panel so can be opened whilst in situ. No condensation during the winter. I would save yourselves a fortune and get silver screen type product. We rarely use the blinds now, only if we happen to do an overnighter on a car park when using the screen isnt ideal.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We have the pleated blinds - factory fitted in the van - I think they are very good. We've never really felt a great need for silver screens (even in winter) when using them. Condensation not bad at all - but that may because we sleep in the rear lounge quite a bit away from the cab. However I do think they are pretty expensive to retrofit.

What about something like this?

http://www.thedometiccentre.co.uk/m...s/seitz-front-windscreen-roller-blinds-1.html


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Caggsie said:


> Ours were already on the van......but the condensation was bad in the mornings in winter. ..... I would....get silver screen type.....


Like Caggsie, we have horizontal blinds factory fitted, but found that the longer we used them the weaker they became. 8O

I try never to use them now in favour of a silver screen, and condensation is a thing of the past.

However, silver screens cut out a lot of light during the day, even with the top section pulled down.


----------



## tommag (Feb 17, 2010)

*roller blind*

Hi Ihave the roller blind which Hezbez posted about great bit of kit quite easy to fit to my Fiat X250 more than happy with it and a good price compared to the other type


----------



## tomo (May 1, 2005)

*Re: roller blind*



tommag said:


> Hi Ihave the roller blind which Hezbez posted about great bit of kit quite easy to fit to my Fiat X250 more than happy with it and a good price compared to the other type


Hi, thanks for that. On the web site it is a bit unclear. My van is 2011 model and right hand drive. Is this similar to your set up? Does the blind pull from the bottom or the top?

Cheers.


----------



## tommag (Feb 17, 2010)

*Blind*

Hi Tomo it pulls from the bottom and clips on to the top of the sun visors Ihave a LHD but I do not think it makes any differance LHD or RHD


----------

